# Puppy food



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

hello, 
I would love some advice please,
Poppy has been with us for 2 1/2 weeks and is 15 weeks 
Have been feeding AVA as given by her breeder.
She's had on and off runny stools and am now wondering if it's the food and would like to change her.
Any advice on what to change to please?
Lisa


----------



## Misshd (Aug 20, 2017)

I know puppies can get runny stools when they move to their new homes because of nerves bless them but after 2 and a half weeks I'm sure that shouldn't be the case. I've always used royal canin products but changing her diet could upset her tummy more. Maybe try so stool firmers, keep her in the same food and see how she goes


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Did you try cutting back the amount you are feeding her ? The recommended feeding amounts don't suit all dogs. My Poppy gets a runny bum if she's given too much food.


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> Did you try cutting back the amount you are feeding her ? The recommended feeding amounts don't suit all dogs. My Poppy gets a runny bum if she's given too much food.


Yes thank you it got better but seems sometimes soft sometimes firmer then soft always softer toward afternoon evening.

After reading a million threads food change may help I feel!!


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Misshd said:


> I know puppies can get runny stools when they move to their new homes because of nerves bless them but after 2 and a half weeks I'm sure that shouldn't be the case. I've always used royal canin products but changing her diet could upset her tummy more. Maybe try so stool firmers, keep her in the same food and see how she goes


Thanks we used probiotics a couple of days after having her and it firmed her up then has become runny again but she's bouncing and very happy!! Definitely not unwell so thinking changing food may help x


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> Did you try cutting back the amount you are feeding her ? The recommended feeding amounts don't suit all dogs. My Poppy gets a runny bum if she's given too much food.


What do you feed your poppy please?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It isn't unusual for a puppy to have loose stools for a while after coming into a new home, but this shouldn't persist.

As you say she is healthy and energetic, then it would seem the food isn't suiting her.

There are many good puppy foods available so I would choose one and introduce it gradually, mixing new with old over a period of a week or two.

What is the main ingredient in the food she is currently having?


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sweety said:


> It isn't unusual for a puppy to have loose stools for a while after coming into a new home, but this shouldn't persist.
> 
> As you say she is healthy and energetic, then it would seem the food isn't suiting her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

We have changed to split feeds 4 times a day, for example it was firmer at 4.30 this morning and progressively looser through the day


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lisanot1 said:


> What do you feed your poppy please?


Every dog is different so what suits one won't necessarily suit another.

If it's pets at home you want to buy the food from then wainwrights, fishmongers or Lily's kitchen are good puppy foods. What does your other dog have ?

It's took me quite a while to sort mine out :-

Poppy can't have chicken.

Poppy or Oscar can't have multi protein foods so stick to single protein.

Lucy won't eat kibble. Oscar has storage mite allergy so can't have kibble.

So mine have a semi moist food for breakfast and a huge variety of wet food for dinner (wainwrights, Forthglade, fishmongers, Lily's kitchen, Billy & Margot, Naturesdiet, naturemenu, or whatever I can bulk buy on offer that's single protein, grain free and high meat content. Suits all 3 of them.

Poppy gets 30 grams of semi moist for breakfast and 100 grams of wet food for dinner. Nice solid poo each and every time. If she gets any more than this she gets a runny bum.

The recommended feeding amounts are at least double that !


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> Every dog is different so what suits one won't necessarily suit another.
> 
> If it's pets at home you want to buy the food from then wainwrights, fishmongers or Lily's kitchen are good puppy foods. What does your other dog have ?
> 
> ...


Wow makes for interesting reading.
I was going to try the fish for dogs
My honey was a really fussy eater and will eat wet only so I buy naturo as this is what she likes 
I haven't looked into the detail but now feel I absolutely should!!
Honey loves this food but am so conflicted!!
I have measured Poppys feed for tomorrow and on the threads I have read have reduced the amount and am hoping for change!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of fat in that food and a lot of chicken meal.

You could try a fish based food. If you shop at Pets at Home, they sell James Wellbeloved Ocean White Fish or Barking Heads Salmon and Potato, which is grain free.

It may be your pup is struggling with chicken and the fat.


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sweety said:


> There seems to be a lot of fat in that food and a lot of chicken meal.
> 
> You could try a fish based food. If you shop at Pets at Home, they sell James Wellbeloved Ocean White Fish or Barking Heads Salmon and Potato, which is grain free.
> 
> It may be your pup is struggling with chicken and the fat.


Wow in the AVA??!! 
Thank you I will look into in properly tomorrow!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

We feed Emma on Orijen Puppy. Our elderly previous dog was on the adult Fish version & did really on it. So i will probably put Emma on that when she gets older. If Emma has had too many training treats (I.e. pieces of turkey or chicken) she gets a little bit loose so we now using dried little fishes instead as training treats.


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> We feed Emma on Orijen Puppy. Our elderly previous dog was on the adult Fish version & did really on it. So i will probably put Emma on that when she gets older. If Emma has had too many training treats (I.e. pieces of turkey or chicken) she gets a little bit loose so we now using dried little fishes instead as training treats.


Thank you


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Things have got worse tonight, she woke me a little before 1 and has either pooped watery or vomited in her bed ( crated) and has never done this before,
I'm up with her but she's gone back off to sleep and I'm up worrying!!
I shall take her to the vet tomorrow and hopefully get something sorted.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Sounds like she may have a food intolerance problem, if it is the stuff your feeding her, after consulting the vet, I'd look into the ingredients n try a hypoallergenic variety. If she is poorly on the food she's now on then change her food completely straight away. Thats what our vet advised when we changed from raw to dry; no gradual change over, worked immediately for Emma.
Hope the poor little mite, & you, feel better very soon.


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Sounds like she may have a food intolerance problem, if it is the stuff your feeding her, after consulting the vet, I'd look into the ingredients n try a hypoallergenic variety. If she is poorly on the food she's now on then change her food completely straight away. Thats what our vet advised when we changed from raw to dry; no gradual change over, worked immediately for Emma.
> Hope the poor little mite, & you, feel better very soon.


Thank you!

Called the vet and am going shortly

Think I have convinced myself that it's the food so we shall see,

Thank you for your advice

Puppy is stressing me out so worried about her but she is still running wild xx


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi - My puppy is having the same issues since I took her home 2.5 weeks ago. He is 11 weeks old - I just took him to the vets yesterday and they gave him some antibiotics and I'm to send away a stool sample today. I should get results in the next week or so... Although it could well be diet/feeding too much for both our pups i've read a lot about how runny/soft stool shouldn't continue for so long so i thought a vet trip was necessary to rule out any illnesses. Could be non-food related! He is otherwise a very happy puppy, no other symptoms.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lisanot1 said:


> Wow makes for interesting reading.
> I was going to try the fish for dogs
> My honey was a really fussy eater and will eat wet only so I buy naturo as this is what she likes
> I haven't looked into the detail but now feel I absolutely should!!
> ...


Why not try the puppy on wet food then like Naturo (that's a good food by the way) if you feed your Westie on that one. Makes sense to have them both on the same food eventually.

Most of the wet tray foods are much the same, high meat content, veg and with or without rice.



Lisanot1 said:


> Things have got worse tonight, she woke me a little before 1 and has either pooped watery or vomited in her bed ( crated) and has never done this before,
> I'm up with her but she's gone back off to sleep and I'm up worrying!!
> I shall take her to the vet tomorrow and hopefully get something sorted.


Sorry to hear she hasn't been well last night. Was it poo or bile sick ?

Bile sick is watery and usually from having an empty tummy. What time are her meals ?

I hope the vet can put your mind at rest x


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> Why not try the puppy on wet food then like Naturo (that's a good food by the way) if you feed your Westie on that one. Makes sense to have them both on the same food eventually.
> 
> Most of the wet tray foods are much the same, high meat content, veg and with or without rice.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
She went vets no temperature gums healthy, kept food down.
I'm not sure which end it came from to be honest As she woke me to tell me after,
I have decided on wainwrights today and will start the change over tomorrow gradually of course!
I appreciate your advice xxx
I bought some fish treats for training the whole little fish
Both of my pair loved them this evening so more probiotics and a sample pot if things continue,
Xx


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

debble said:


> Hi - My puppy is having the same issues since I took her home 2.5 weeks ago. He is 11 weeks old - I just took him to the vets yesterday and they gave him some antibiotics and I'm to send away a stool sample today. I should get results in the next week or so... Although it could well be diet/feeding too much for both our pups i've read a lot about how runny/soft stool shouldn't continue for so long so i thought a vet trip was necessary to rule out any illnesses. Could be non-food related! He is otherwise a very happy puppy, no other symptoms.


Sounds very similar!!!
She came home 3 weeks ago tomorrow, never pooped in her crate or messed in at all so I knew she must be poorly bless her!
She's wild I mean runs wild and is not poorly
Went vets today advised to gradually change food and see if it makes a difference! I have a sample pot if not so we will see how she goes! A trip to the pet store was enough to wear my two out!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lisanot1 said:


> Thank you!
> She went vets no temperature gums healthy, kept food down.
> I'm not sure which end it came from to be honest As she woke me to tell me after,
> I have decided on wainwrights today and will start the change over tomorrow gradually of course!
> ...


Fingers crossed the new food settles her down. If you get any more clear fluid again then try giving her a snack just before bed.

Mine love Sprats  just don't give too many as they are quite rich so again can give some dogs the runs.


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Lisanot1 said:


> Sounds very similar!!!
> She came home 3 weeks ago tomorrow, never pooped in her crate or messed in at all so I knew she must be poorly bless her!
> She's wild I mean runs wild and is not poorly
> Went vets today advised to gradually change food and see if it makes a difference! I have a sample pot if not so we will see how she goes! A trip to the pet store was enough to wear my two out!!


What a cutie  if the results come back with anything i'll let you know. I feel like my pup never sleeps, always playing :Banghead lol! Hope the food sorts her out


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

debble said:


> What a cutie  if the results come back with anything i'll let you know. I feel like my pup never sleeps, always playing :Banghead lol! Hope the food sorts her out


Glad things are looking up for you both. Know what you mean about sleeping who ever wrote that puppies sleep most of the time to start with I don't think ever had a puppy, ours certainly hardly every slept !!


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Glad things are looking up for you both. Know what you mean about sleeping who ever wrote that puppies sleep most of the time to start with I don't think ever had a puppy, ours certainly hardly every slept !!


Today we had a better day!!
Firmer poop!
Slept till gone 6 this morning!!

Then we had a visit from 
Bark to basics 
To help with our training!

It was fab and my girls are learning!

Poppy has started doing sit lay and wait!
Teaching her to touch was the easiest she's amazing!!!


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> Fingers crossed the new food settles her down. If you get any more clear fluid again then try giving her a snack just before bed.
> 
> Mine love Sprats  just don't give too many as they are quite rich so again can give some dogs the runs.


I may have overdone the sprats lol but they love them!!!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Lisanot1 said:


> Today we had a better day!!
> Firmer poop!
> Slept till gone 6 this morning!!
> 
> ...


Oh that's all great news for you both. just a word of warning, Emma picked up all her sit down stand etc. so easily I thought I had a super intelligent puppy, now at almost 20 weeks its like she never learnt anything :-( I believe/hope this is normal so its back to basics for us. Have bought her a puppy 4 piece agility set from Zooplus which we are both enjoying & its like play with a purpose ;-)
Oh & I to have overdone the sprats as a training aid before now but its the thing that works for Emma rather than chicken or sausage !


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh that's all great news for you both. just a word of warning, Emma picked up all her sit down stand etc. so easily I thought I had a super intelligent puppy, now at almost 20 weeks its like she never learnt anything :-( I believe/hope this is normal so its back to basics for us. Have bought her a puppy 4 piece agility set from Zooplus which we are both enjoying & its like play with a purpose ;-)


Oh no!! I am determined to keep it up, I have leaned to make her work for every meal!
We talked about agility too so I will have a little look!!
I can highly recommend the lady that came to me! More education for me and to observe both my pooches behaviour! Money well spent for me xxxx


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

We go to a Dogs Trust training class every Tuesday and a retired police dog trainer every Sunday morning, both good fun, & both have said this is normal as they start to push boundries & learn their position in the household pecking order. Lets hope so


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Update to above, went to DT this morning and she was PERFIK !!! We even had to demo how to practice getting a sit on left hand side from a sit to front after recall !


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Update to above, went to DT this morning and she was PERFIK !!! We even had to demo how to practice getting a sit on left hand side from a sit to front after recall !


Brilliant!! That's fab!

We have practiced today lots and I have made home made treats made with sardines lol

Oh we visited pets at home too lol

Happy Sunday!!!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Lisanot1 said:


> Brilliant!! That's fab!
> We have practiced today lots and I have made home made treats made with sardines lol
> Oh we visited pets at home too lol
> Happy Sunday!!!


Oh you just reminded me I have 2 recipes I got from here to try plus a book of doggies recipes - will check them out later.
I love going to [email protected] just to walk Emma in shops. Garden centres are also good to walk around. We will get the little agility set out this morning while its still cool for a bit of practice.


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just as an update..
Poppy has probiotic paste, changing food to waitwrights gradually now at 50 percent 
Poppy visited the beach yesterday... 
who tries to eat sand!!
Stools seem slightly firmer
It's getting better!!!
Home made sardine treats going down a storm
And yesterday we learned paw!!!
So clever she is!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lisanot1 said:


> Just as an update..
> Poppy has probiotic paste, changing food to waitwrights gradually now at 50 percent
> Poppy visited the beach yesterday...
> who tries to eat sand!!
> ...


The test will be once she is fully weaned over and no longer on the probiotic paste. Fingers crossed she remains stable! Did you go for the wainwrights wet or dry ?

My Poppy LOVES the beach


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Lisanot1 said:


> Just as an update..
> Poppy has probiotic paste, changing food to waitwrights gradually now at 50 percent
> Poppy visited the beach yesterday...
> who tries to eat sand!!
> ...


So far So good, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lisanot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Update! 
Poppy had roundworm
Showed in poop and has more treatment from vet
See how she goes now!
Wainwrights have firmed poop nicely!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hopefully the wormers will get her sorted 

That's great news she is doing well on the wainwrights .... long may it continue !


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh poor poppy, hopefully she will be sorted very soon.


----------

